

Show & Tell HN: Client Contact Made Simple with Stay In Touch - kendaniels

Hello!<p>Was hoping you could try out my new contact management application and provide feedback on the user experience and concept.<p>www.stayintouchapp.com<p>Signing up for the free trial will only take a few seconds.<p>Appreciate any feedback you can help me with.<p>Cheers,
Ken
======
pierrefar
Looks really good. Well put together and the workflow seems easy to use.

BUT: I really don't feel right emailing you every single client email that I
send. Confidentiality is a huge part of my objection.

Any thoughts on how to work around this?

~~~
kendaniels
Thanks for the feedback, I take on board your concern.

I've explained what we do with your email in our Privacy Policy and have now
linked through to that on the homepage where "confidential" is mentioned.

Do you think this is enough? What more could we do to overcome your concerns?

Thanks, Ken

